
Jack Dorsey’s comments about SF are a warning sign for the city’s tech scene - rmason
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/08/twitter-ceo-jack-dorsey-san-francisco-comments-a-warning-sign.html
======
hellofunk
> HashiCorp and GitLab executives have put in place additional processes for
> asynchronous work, so employees on opposite sides of the globe can
> communicate and collaborate.

I wish it elaborated on what these additional processes are. Anyone know?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Hashicorp: [https://www.hashicorp.com/resources/lessons-learned-
hypergro...](https://www.hashicorp.com/resources/lessons-learned-hypergrowth-
hashicorp-remote-engineering-teams)

Hashiconf's 2019 second day keynote was essentially, "Come work for us, from
anywhere".

GitLab: [https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-remote/)

Disclaimer: Remote Work Advocate

------
unlinked_dll
> the compensation packages are all out of whack.

Not while we're bringing in absurd margins.

